

Researchers discover gene mutations linked to longer lifespans - ingenium
http://www.biologynews.net/archives/2008/03/04/einstein_researchers_discover_gene_mutations_linked_to_longer_lifespans.html

======
rms
Upvoted!

~~~
cstejerean
Got your voting rights back?

~~~
rms
no

